# Draft of 2015 Fishing Guidebook



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

For those of you who'd like a little light reading, we've posted the near-final draft of the 2015 Utah Fishing Guidebook.

If you happen to see anything that looks incorrect, please let me know. We're sending the proof back mid-week, so there are still a couple of days to fix any glaring issues. Thanks!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Amy


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't see where we are allowed to use dynamite any more? When did this change take place? 
Just kidding Amy thank you for the draft. I haven't seen anything that looks wrong yet. Need more time to check it out but it looks good.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Two concerns:

First, on page 26 in the community fishing box, it lists Black Ridge Reservoir as being a part of the community fishing program. Is it really? I thought they gave up on that idea awhile ago, and I can't find any info indicating it is open to fishing, or evidence that it has been stocked.

It's probably too late to change at this point, but if the division wants a catch-and-kill restriction on pike in Utah Lake, it would probably be a good idea to extend that to its tributaries as well. I believe a forum member recently caught a pike in the Provo River.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to review and send feedback. 

After following up with Herriman City, we've removed Black Ridge Reservoir from the community pond section of the guidebook. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention, Clarq.

On your second suggestion, that change isn't one we can make this year, but it's certainly one we can consider for next year.

We had a handful of additional changes from other anglers and DWR employees, but these tweaks have definitely produced a better guidebook. Thanks again for your help!


----------

